# Vomit on Roof Lining



## The Apprentice (Nov 22, 2007)

Vodka+cranberry juice, drunk other half, opens window at 70mph...doesn't actually stick head out of window....tried to clear rear windscreen with wiper and realise it on the inside!!!!:doublesho 

Okay so this took place a while back and did my best to clean it at the time but didn't know you guys existed then and need your advise. The seats etc came up fine but the roof lining still looks like carte d'or rasberry ripple. I tried to avoid soaking the lining using AG interior shampoo so it doesn't smell but I need some advise on how to get rid of the stains without making the lining saggier than Jane Goodie!

It's in a Mazda 323 if that makes any difference

Thanks:wave: 

TA


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

:lol: :devil: Have you tried Megs APC with a brush mate


----------



## The Apprentice (Nov 22, 2007)

Cheers VM not tried that, brush on and sponge or towel off to remove?

I forgot to mention the wind effect manged to get vomit on the inside of the driver side window







vodkorries kids don't do it!!!


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Don't over wet it or you could end up with a saggy headliner, i prefer to use a foam cleaner as these don't add to much moisture


----------



## The Apprentice (Nov 22, 2007)

drive 'n' shine said:


> Don't over wet it or you could end up with a saggy headliner, i prefer to use a foam cleaner as these don't add to much moisture


cheers D'n'S, any particular one you would recommend?


----------



## somouk (Jun 14, 2006)

I used a turtlewax foam cleaner the once which did a good job on my seats. Not to sure how well it would stick to a roof lining though. It might be worth taking it out so you can work on it properly.

Its normally only a couple of bits of trim and will make the job a lot easier!

Mart


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

The Apprentice said:


> cheers D'n'S, any particular one you would recommend?


http://www.seriousperformance.co.uk/Products,57,toView_248.html :thumb:


----------



## The Apprentice (Nov 22, 2007)

drive 'n' shine said:


> http://www.seriousperformance.co.uk/Products,57,toView_248.html :thumb:


cheers


----------



## v24mis (Dec 3, 2007)

:lol: hope u can get it mate!


----------



## The Apprentice (Nov 22, 2007)

somouk said:


> I used a turtlewax foam cleaner the once which did a good job on my seats. Not to sure how well it would stick to a roof lining though. It might be worth taking it out so you can work on it properly.
> 
> Its normally only a couple of bits of trim and will make the job a lot easier!
> 
> Mart


top tip I'll have a look at that at the weekend:thumb:


----------



## richie.guy (Apr 10, 2006)

IME the liners are normally glued onto the roof skin.

Pain in the buttocks to remove.


----------



## The Apprentice (Nov 22, 2007)

richie.guy said:


> IME the liners are normally glued onto the roof skin.
> 
> Pain in the buttocks to remove.


 oh well will try the foam first and take it from there, cheers:thumb:


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

mine is velcroed, strange but seems to work, Reanult btw


----------



## richjohnhughes (Sep 24, 2007)

WTF!

bet you were happy. 

good luck with it mate.


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

Cant believe no one has told him to use a biological cleaner! Ordinary cleaners may remove the vomit but unless they contain biocides they wont kill the bateria that can cause nasty smells in the future. There are specialists cleaners for the removal of vomit,blood,urine and all things nasty.


----------



## charger17 (Mar 28, 2006)

You need an enzyme cleaner, this will eat/remove the stain and any remaining odour


----------



## TOGWT (Oct 26, 2005)

Is an organic stain and should be removed with an enzyme type cleaner, and the area disinfected as soon as possible, use disposable paper towelling to blot the carpet, fabric and / or leather surfaces to remove as much of the residue as you can. Protein Stain Remover HT-67 (http://www.topoftheline.com) a highly concentrated, biodegradable powder. Take all necessary precautions when dealing with bodily fluids (latex cloves, and etc) and when disposing of stained items.


----------



## cheezemonkhai (Jan 29, 2007)

As said above, try some biological cleaner.

Some of the foaming clothing pre treaters should do the job.


----------



## The Apprentice (Nov 22, 2007)

TOGWT said:


> Is an organic stain and should be removed with an enzyme type cleaner, and the area disinfected as soon as possible, use disposable paper towelling to blot the carpet, fabric and / or leather surfaces to remove as much of the residue as you can. Protein Stain Remover HT-67 (http://www.topoftheline.com) a highly concentrated, biodegradable powder. Take all necessary precautions when dealing with bodily fluids (latex cloves, and etc) and when disposing of stained items.


cheers but I've dealt with the mrs bodily fluids a few times :lol: and dealt with worse in one of my old jobs :thumb:


----------



## cheezemonkhai (Jan 29, 2007)

The Apprentice said:


> cheers but I've dealt with the mrs bodily fluids a few times :lol: and dealt with worse in one of my old jobs :thumb:


Bet she dealt with yours too :lol:


----------



## shamus1975 (Jan 6, 2011)

Id not even attempt at taken out the headliner not that easy and ill ne surprised if you can get it out without damaging it with out taken out the front windscreen, worked in a car manufacturing plant for 7 years and as well as being clipped and also adhesive holding them on they go in through the front windscreen as to wide to go in the back as the rear end curves in.
Good luck


----------



## JoeNobody (Feb 21, 2010)




----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

JoeNobody said:


>


:lol:


----------

